# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  1000 مبروك خالته جوري ...

## غسان

_نبارك للرائعه جوري كونها صارت خالته  ..._  
_نبارك قدوم باسل .. اول حفيد في عائلتهم .._  
_العمر المديد ان شاء الله لباسل .._ 
_وان شاء الله يكون باسل .._ 
_يربى بعزكم ودلالكم ..._  
_1000 مبرووووووك خالته ايات ..._ 
_عقبال ما يصيروا احفادكم عشره ..._

----------


## شمعة امل

الف مبروووووووووووووووك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يتربى في عزكم   :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

الف مبروك خالتو ايات :SnipeR (62): 

الله يكون بعونك اذا صاروا 10 :Eh S(2): 

عندي 8 ومقرفيني حياتي :Cry2: 


بس اكيد بيعطوا  نكهة خاصة للحياة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك خالتو ايات
يتربى بعزكو ويطلع ولد امور وخفيف دم زي خالتو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الف الف مبروك..يتربى بعزكوا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## المتميزة

الف مبروك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مبارك عليكم الصبي ... ويتربى في عزكم ....بس لهسه لصرتي خالة انا من زمااااان صرت خال وعم :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مبروك مبروك  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

الف مبروك ويجعله من العايشين ويصلحه يارب ويتربي بعزكم
عقبال ماتصيري أم

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك

----------


## زهره التوليب

مبارك خالتو ..يتربى بعزكم ودلالكم

----------


## coconut

يجعلو ربنا من عيال الهنا

يتربى في عزكم آيات

----------


## anoucha

الف مبروووك انا عندي بنت اخي عمرها سنتين و موريتني الويل الله يعينك

----------


## saousana

الف الف مبروك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروووووووووووووووك 
يتربى في عزكم   :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

1000 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## عُبادة

> مبارك عليكم الصبي ... ويتربى في عزكم ....بس لهسه لصرتي خالة انا من زمااااان صرت خال وعم


بس ما اتوقع قبلي :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
انا من  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):   96

----------


## النورس الحزين

مبروك خالتو ايات الصبي الجديد وعقبال الي بعدة

----------


## ابو عوده

الف مبروووووك :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
الف مبروك و الحلوان بدي اياه على الاول  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

نيالك يا ايات 
صرتي خاله
نفسي اصير خاله
او عمه

مبارك يا بطه

----------


## آلجوري

> _نبارك للرائعه جوري كونها صارت خالته  ..._ 
> 
> 
> _نبارك قدوم باسل .. اول حفيد في عائلتهم .._ 
> 
> _العمر المديد ان شاء الله لباسل .._
> 
> _وان شاء الله يكون باسل .._
> 
> ...







الله يبارك بعمرك يا غسااانو ... يا مرضي إنت  :Db465236ff: 
حابب أحكيلك عقبال ما تصير خال بس شكلك صاير خال وعم فعقبال ما تصير جدوووو  :Db465236ff: 
وبعدين من الأن أنوه وركزوا جيدا .. أنا مو خالتووو بعدني صغيرة على هالكلمة  :Eh S(2): 


هيووووووووووووووووووووووو بسوووووووووووووول حبيب خالتووووووو قصدي حبيب أيوته  :Db465236ff: 


مافي ولا شي مني  :Eh S(2):  يلا هو الخسران  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروووووووووووووووك 
> يتربى في عزكم


 
الله يبارك فيك شكرا ميرفا  :Smile: 




> الف مبروك خالتو ايات
> 
> الله يكون بعونك اذا صاروا 10
> 
> عندي 8 ومقرفيني حياتي
> 
> 
> بس اكيد بيعطوا نكهة خاصة للحياة


الله يبار بعمرك عبادة ..لا يصيروا عشرة على راحتهم ما أنا بصير خالتو من بعيد بس ما راح أتغلب  :Db465236ff: 
باسل طلع بنفس يوم ميلادك ب22  :Smile: 





> الف مبروك خالتو ايات
> يتربى بعزكو ويطلع ولد امور وخفيف دم زي خالتو


 
شكرا أبو حماد ... كلك زوء  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف الف مبروك..يتربى بعزكوا





> 





> الف مبروك


 
الله يبارك فيكم .. عقبال عندكم  ..  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


شكرا دمــــــــوع .. كلك زوء حبيبتي  :Smile: 




> الف مبروك


الله يبارك بعمرك  :Smile: 




> مبارك عليكم الصبي ... ويتربى في عزكم ....بس لهسه لصرتي خالة انا من زمااااان صرت خال وعم


 
شو جابني الك ... أنا بعدني صغيرة وإنت ختيار من وخشبة ميلادك ... غريب بعدك مو صاير الجد السابع  :Db465236ff: 

الله يبارك بعمرك عموو أحمد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> مبروك مبروك 
> [/align]





> الف مبروك ويجعله من العايشين ويصلحه يارب ويتربي بعزكم
> عقبال ماتصيري أم





> الف مبروك





> مبارك خالتو ..يتربى بعزكم ودلالكم


 
الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ... شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> يجعلو ربنا من عيال الهنا
> 
> يتربى في عزكم آيات


آمين ... شكرا إلك  :Smile: 




> الف مبروووك انا عندي بنت اخي عمرها سنتين و موريتني الويل الله يعينك


للا طمنتيني والله  :Db465236ff: ... الله يبارك فيك أنوشة  :Smile: 




> الف الف مبروك


الله يبارك فيك سوسو ..  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> الله يبارك فيك شكرا ميرفا 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يبار بعمرك عبادة ..لا يصيروا عشرة على راحتهم ما أنا بصير خالتو من بعيد بس ما راح أتغلب 
> باسل طلع بنفس يوم ميلادك ب22 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Smile:  :Smile: يا الله طلعنا قد بعض مع فرقية بسيطة 21 سنة :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروووووووووووووووك 
> يتربى في عزكم





> 







> 1000 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك





> مبروك خالتو ايات الصبي الجديد وعقبال الي بعدة





> الف مبروووووك


 
الله يبــــــــــــــــــارك فيكم جميعا .. شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> الف مبروك و الحلوان بدي اياه على الاول 
> [/align]


 
إنت دايما كتير غلبة  :Db465236ff:  ... أول مبارح رحت ع الجامعة وحليت الكل خلاص راحت عليك  :SnipeR (19): 




> نيالك يا ايات 
> صرتي خاله
> نفسي اصير خاله
> او عمه
> 
> مبارك يا بطه


عقبال ما تصيري يا رب  :Smile:  
وما شفتك الخميس أمون راح عليك الحلوان  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## عُبادة

> إنت دايما كتير غلبة  ... أول مبارح رحت ع الجامعة وحليت الكل خلاص راحت عليك 
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال ما تصيري يا رب  
> وما شفتك الخميس أمون راح عليك الحلوان


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
انا تحليت :Bl (3):

----------


## آلجوري

> يا الله طلعنا قد بعض مع فرقية بسيطة 21 سنة


 
إنت خلاص من يوم طالع إلك معزة خاصة ... ما في ناشف خلاص بطلناها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> انا تحليت


صحتين سفير الزعبية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> إنت خلاص من يوم طالع إلك معزة خاصة ... ما في ناشف خلاص بطلناها


 :Bl (3): 



> صحتين سفير الزعبية


 :Bl (35):

----------


## آلجوري

> 


 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

هو انتي منزله صيفي يا بطه
ما شفتك من مره
خلص كاني متحلي منك 
وان شاء الله يتربى بعزك اختك وجوزها
وعزك انتي كمان :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_انا مااااااااااااا تحليت_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> هو انتي منزله صيفي يا بطه
> ما شفتك من مره
> خلص كاني متحلي منك 
> وان شاء الله يتربى بعزك اختك وجوزها
> وعزك انتي كمان


لا مو منزلة بس جيت الخميس  :Smile: 




> _انا مااااااااااااا تحليت_


حكينا الحلوان مع عمار  :SnipeR (30):

----------

